# Londons Lost River Fleet



## Alias (Nov 20, 2008)

More of an exploration than a photography session tonight, as me and Siologen headed into London's most famous of Lost Rivers - The River Fleet. We also explored Wrens Cache but no images from that as it was purely exploration, Only three images from tonights excursion but shall return soon to get more images:

1





2




3





Alias​


----------



## Bunk3r (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice, look forward to more.


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 20, 2008)

I've often thought of exploring the river Fleet. What's it like in there? I might go if it's not too bad, although all I have is a pair of Wellingtons. Would you consider letting me tag along?


----------



## LittleMike (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd say this is essential reading before making that decision. It's certainly not your average chilled out stroll through a culvert
http://www.sub-urban.com/fleet.pdf


----------



## goodeavens (Nov 20, 2008)

Excellent stuff Alias, fascinating


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 20, 2008)

the first one looks like the tailrace behind niagra falls!


----------



## shatters (Nov 20, 2008)

Misread the post title and couldn't understand why there were no pictures of ships

Phil


----------



## Alias (Nov 20, 2008)

LiamCH said:


> I've often thought of exploring the river Fleet. What's it like in there? I might go if it's not too bad, although all I have is a pair of Wellingtons. Would you consider letting me tag along?



hell no sorry but the Fleet is by far the most dangerous sewer/ drain in London.


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 20, 2008)

That last photo is class.


----------

